# Add URL inside preferences of mms.apk



## David Morin (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I wanna add a URL to the settings in the mms.apk

everything i have tried causes app to fc when you click settings.

Could i get a hand on this? BTW i just started messing with APK's a few days ago so im still green

I attached a decompiled apk but zipped it up. Just need to unzip.

http://d-h.st/Ehb


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Why not just compile the app? I don't see why you're working from smali for an AOSP app.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree smali is gross if the java code is available you should use that. Your implementation will be cleaner. So what do you mean when you say you want to add a URL? Where?


----------



## David Morin (Dec 13, 2011)

I want yo add click able URL inside the settings at the bottom. Like some apps I've seen have that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

David Morin said:


> I want yo add click able URL inside the settings at the bottom. Like some apps I've seen have that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In a Preference? Here is the code for the Mms app preferences. https://github.com/AOKP/packages_apps_Mms/blob/jb-mr1/src/com/android/mms/ui/MessagingPreferenceActivity.java *keep in mind ours has been customized from aosp*

Is that where your wanting it?


----------

